# Enclosure for upcoming tegu



## reptikeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I want to be ready when i get my tegu. I started setting up my enclosure tonight. Its 4x2x4ft (LxWxH) Im not sure what im going to do with the height. I need to get my florescent tube down lower so its effective somehow. I tested the temperature and humidity so far. Temp. in basking spot was 110+ and the temp on cool side was 82-83 around there. The humidity was 70 before misting so i havent tested it after a misting but it i will be higher then obviously. So what do you guys think is it off to a good start?


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah good start. Can you post some pics? Is there a way you can hang the fluorescent light?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 12, 2011)

See if you can drop the cold side a bit more 75 is really good, basking spot kinda high but if you feed a lot of whole prey then its a good thing, for the florescent tubes you can use small chains from a hardware store (they come on a spindel) and hang the fixture from ceiling of the enclosure, and go to lowes and buy florescent tube covers (they are clear semi hard plastic) they run about 5$ just incase the worst happens and the fixture falls or the tube breaks your gu will be safe from the bulb, expect the best plan for the worst


----------



## Jason (Sep 12, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> See if you can drop the cold side a bit more 75 is really good, basking spot kinda high but if you feed a lot of whole prey then its a good thing, for the florescent tubes you can use small chains from a hardware store (they come on a spindel) and hang the fixture from ceiling of the enclosure, and go to lowes and buy florescent tube covers (they are clear semi hard plastic) they run about 5$ just incase the worst happens and the fixture falls or the tube breaks your gu will be safe from the bulb, expect the best plan for the worst



the tube covers will filter out the UVB making them pointless. there can't be anything plastic or glass between the uv light and the reptile.


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

Also what are you using to measure temps?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the same size cage.. except mine is 4x2x2... I have a 36 inch fixture from home depo i wired up and mounted to the back upper coner of the cage. It has 1/4 hard wire around it, just incase. The only part of the cage thats not getting uvb is where his water and hid is on the cool side. What kinda bulb/wattage are you using to get those basking temps?.. MVB, basking or halogen?...


----------



## reptikeeper (Sep 13, 2011)

Steven. said:


> I have the same size cage.. except mine is 4x2x2... I have a 36 inch fixture from home depo i wired up and mounted to the back upper coner of the cage. It has 1/4 hard wire around it, just incase. The only part of the cage thats not getting uvb is where his water and hid is on the cool side. What kinda bulb/wattage are you using to get those basking temps?.. MVB, basking or halogen?...



Its either a 50 or 75 watt basking bulb by zoo med


----------



## Steven. (Sep 13, 2011)

I see.. Im still playing with my wattage. I had a 70w halogen and my basking temp was 115. I want it to be between 105-110.. Imma try the 50w...


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

What are you guys using to measure temps?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 13, 2011)

I use an automotive temp gun..


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

Steven. said:


> I use an automotive temp gun..



kudos for that!


----------



## Steven. (Sep 13, 2011)

^ is that bad?...lol


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

no that is a good thing, most people use stick on (analog) thermometers and they are very inaccuarate, so you are doing it right.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 13, 2011)

WOOOOOO!!!!!!..lol


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 16, 2011)

Steven you might try something cooler than halogen my BD's cage is 4x3x3 and his basking temp caps out at 125 on good days with a Halogen bulb and reg for heat 125/75 wattage he loves it but for lower temps id go with a reg bulb bout 75-100 wat in the cage size just a thought tho (btw im new guys lookin for ideas on a tegu cage wanna get my research done before i buy one)


----------

